# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ..( هل هناك كتاب يجمع أحاديث العقيدة والتوحيد؟ )..

## الصامت

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .*

إخواني الاحباب ، كما تعلمنا أن مصادر الشريعة والدين : الكتاب والسنة .
فأما الكتاب ، فكفانا الله بحفظه .
وأما السنة ، فيسر الله لها رجالاً وضعوا لها أسس وقوانين ، حتى لا يقول من يشاء ما يشاء على لسان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

الآن : هل هناك أحد من العلماء جمع أحاديث العقيدة من مصنف واحد ؟ ، فإن حفظ الأحاديث المتعلقة بـالعقيدة مقدم من حفظ متن فيها .
والله المستعان .

لا تبخلوا علينا رفع الله قدركم .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

سؤال مهم جداً اخي الصامت وننتظر من الاخوان الاجابة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

هناك كتاب (الايمان و التوحيد والدين والقدر)  وهو جزء من سلسلة الاحاديث الصحيحة التي اعدها
 الشيخ ابو عبيده مشهور بن حسن السلمان من مؤلفات الشيخ محمد بن ناصر الدين الالباني رحمه الله
يحتوي على 356 حديث  في هذا الموضوع 

علماً بان هذا العديد قليل جداً واعتقد ان احاديث العقيدة والتوحيد هي عشرة اضعاف هذا العدد
لما بالغت وقد جمع الامام بن منده الاصفهاني في كتاب التوحيد الف حديث فيها الموقوف والاثر

----------


## فتح البارى

السلام عليكم
كتاب "الجامع الصحيح في أحاديث العقائد"
تأليف: مصطفى باحو
تقديم 
الشيخ: محمد بن الأمين أبي خبزة الحسني التطواني
والشيخ: محمد بن عبد الرحمن الخميس

حوى من الأحاديث أكثر من ألف وثمانمائة  في جميع أبواب العقيدة.
وبعد كل حديث يذكر المؤلف تحقيقه .

الكتاب في ثلاثة مجلدات

----------


## فتح البارى

وهذه مباحث الكتاب:
الجزء الأول 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: حديث جبريل
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أبواب التوحيد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: توحيد الربوبية
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: توحيد الألوهية
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: توحيد الأسماء والصفات
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الشرك
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: التوسل
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الرقي والتمائم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: لا إله إلا الله فضلها وشروطها 
الجزء الثاني
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الإيمان
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: التكفير
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الوعد والوعيد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: حكم الأطفال
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أهل الفترة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: السحر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الكهانة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: التشاؤم والتطير
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الإيمان بالملائكة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الإيمان بالرسل
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: القدر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: عذاب القبر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الجن
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أحاديث الإسراء والمعراج
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: علم الغيب
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: كرامات الأولياء والفراسة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فضائل الصحابة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الطاعة والجماعة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: النهي عن الفرق والافتراق
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: مسائل متفرقة 
الجزء الثالث
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أشراط الساعة الصغري
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أشراط الساعة الكبري
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أهوال القيامة 
هو كتاب قيم جدا في هذا الباب

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة للإمام اللالكائي ، الإبانة لابن بطة ، كتاب الشريعة للآجري ، فهم أئمة في الرواية والعقيدة ، وفي كتبهم استوعبوا أحاديث أصول الاعتقاد والتوحيد عند أهل السنة وقرروا ما فيها ، وكذلك ماتفرق في كتب البيهقي ، كالأسماء والصفات ، والقضاء والقدر ، وشعب الإيمان (وهو كتاب كبير ككتابي اللالكائي وابن بطة). 
 وهذه أمهات الكتب ولا يستغني عنها عالم فضلاً عن طالب علم.

----------


## فتح البارى

> شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة للإمام اللالكائي ، الإبانة لابن بطة ، كتاب الشريعة للآجري ، فهم أئمة في الرواية والعقيدة ، وفي كتبهم استوعبوا أحاديث أصول الاعتقاد والتوحيد عند أهل السنة وقرروا ما فيها ، وكذلك ماتفرق في كتب البيهقي ، كالأسماء والصفات ، والقضاء والقدر ، وشعب الإيمان (وهو كتاب كبير ككتابي اللالكائي وابن بطة).
> 
> وهذه أمهات الكتب ولا يستغني عنها عالم فضلاً عن طالب علم.


جزاكم الله كلَّ خير
هذه فعلا (أُمَّات) الكتب ولا يستغني عنها طالب العلم..
ولكن كان السؤال 



> هل هناك أحد من العلماء جمع أحاديث العقيدة من مصنف واحد ؟


فكتاب "الجامع الصحيح في أحاديث العقائد" أظنه أول كتاب جمع أحاديث العقيدة الصحيحة في جميع الأبواب.
قال مؤلف الكتاب:
"فلا أعلم لعلماء السنة كتاباً مصنفاً في العقائد اشترط فيه الصحة إلا (التوحيد) لابن خزيمة
وأكثره في الأسماء والصفات والشفاعة مع عدم استيعابه في ذلك" اهـ

فهو لم يذكر إلا الأحاديث (الصحيحة) (المرفوعة) مع (شموله لجميع الأبواب).

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ فتح الباري اجزل الله لك المثوبة وبارك فيك 
حبذا لو تخبرنا عن ناشر الكتاب واين يوجد في السعودية

مع اني استغرب ان تكون الف وثمانمئة حديث واحاديث فضائل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم 
لوحدها بالمئات فما بالك باحاديث التوحيد و الايمان والشرك والكفر ... الخ

----------


## فتح البارى

> الاخ فتح الباري اجزل الله لك المثوبة وبارك فيك


بارك الله فيكم وتقبل دعواتكم




> حبذا لو تخبرنا عن ناشر الكتاب واين يوجد في السعودية


الطبعة التي عندي هي "المكتبة الإسلامية" جمهورية مصر العربية
وأظن أن هناك طبعات أخرى لأن المؤلف ليس مصرياً
وأما عن وجودها بالسعودية ..فلا أدري




> مع اني استغرب ان تكون الف وثمانمئة حديث واحاديث فضائل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم 
> لوحدها بالمئات فما بالك باحاديث التوحيد و الايمان والشرك والكفر ... الخ


أخي الغالي..
هو لم يترجم للصحابة كلهم...وَمَنْ مِنْ مصنفي كتب العقائد فعل ذلك!
إنما تذكر فضائل الصحابة في كتب العقائد من حيث الجملة.

والكتاب يتميز بالتحقيق المطول للأحاديث
ويكفي ثناء الشيخين الكريمين اللذين قدما للكتاب

----------


## فتح البارى

> إنما تذكر فضائل الصحابة في كتب العقائد من حيث الجملة.


 ....العقيدة......

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اخي الفاضل فتح الباري حياك واسمح لي بهذه المداخلة الامام الاجري في كتابه (الشريعة) 
ذكر ما يقارب تسعمئة حديث في فضائل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم مع انه لم يترجم
 لجميع الصحابة ولو قلنا ان نصفها فقط هو صحيح ومرفوع فهذا يعني اربعمئة وخمسين !!

وانا لا اقلل من قيمة كتاب (الجامع الصحيح في احاديث العقيدة) ولا مؤلفه ومن قدّمه 
ومن انا حتى افعل ذلك ولكن من باب النقاش العلمي وحتى نستفيد منكم ومن الاخوان

----------


## الصامت

> هناك كتاب (الايمان و التوحيد والدين والقدر)  وهو جزء من سلسلة الاحاديث الصحيحة التي اعدها
>  الشيخ ابو عبيده مشهور بن حسن السلمان من مؤلفات الشيخ محمد بن ناصر الدين الالباني رحمه الله
> يحتوي على 356 حديث  في هذا الموضوع 
> 
> علماً بان هذا العديد قليل جداً واعتقد ان احاديث العقيدة والتوحيد هي عشرة اضعاف هذا العدد
> لما بالغت وقد جمع الامام بن منده الاصفهاني في كتاب التوحيد الف حديث فيها الموقوف والاثر


جزاكَ الله خيراً.
رفع الله قدرك.

مرادنا معظم أحاديث العقيدة الصحيحة.
والله الموفق.

----------


## الصامت

> السلام عليكم
> كتاب "الجامع الصحيح في أحاديث العقائد"
> تأليف: مصطفى باحو
> تقديم 
> الشيخ: محمد بن الأمين أبي خبزة الحسني التطواني
> والشيخ: محمد بن عبد الرحمن الخميس
> 
> حوى من الأحاديث أكثر من ألف وثمانمائة  في جميع أبواب العقيدة.
> وبعد كل حديث يذكر المؤلف تحقيقه .
> ...


جزاكَ الله خيراً ، وأجزل الله لكَ المثوبة.
رفع الله قدرك ، وأحسن إليك .

أظن هذا هو المطلوب .

----------


## الصامت

> شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة للإمام اللالكائي ، الإبانة لابن بطة ، كتاب الشريعة للآجري ، فهم أئمة في الرواية والعقيدة ، وفي كتبهم استوعبوا أحاديث أصول الاعتقاد والتوحيد عند أهل السنة وقرروا ما فيها ، وكذلك ماتفرق في كتب البيهقي ، كالأسماء والصفات ، والقضاء والقدر ، وشعب الإيمان (وهو كتاب كبير ككتابي اللالكائي وابن بطة). 
>  وهذه أمهات الكتب ولا يستغني عنها عالم فضلاً عن طالب علم.


هذه أمات كتب العقيدة.
والمشايخ توسعوا فيها .
وستثقل كاهل طالب العلم المبتدئ ، والله المستعان .
لذلك بعد الانتهاء من دراسة العقيدة على المشايخ وحفظ الأحاديث الصحيحة ، والمتون الشاملة ، يمكن لطالب العلم أن يتجه لتلك الكتب حتى يكون قد أحاط بعلم المتقدمين والمتأخرين ، وبما عليه السلف من كتبهم .

يصح أن تكون في مرحلة الطلب المتقدمة . والله أعلم .
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل عبد الله الشهري .
رفع الله قدرك ، وأعلى منزلتك ، وأحسن إليك .

----------


## الصامت

> شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة للإمام اللالكائي ، الإبانة لابن بطة ، كتاب الشريعة للآجري ، فهم أئمة في الرواية والعقيدة ، وفي كتبهم استوعبوا أحاديث أصول الاعتقاد والتوحيد عند أهل السنة وقرروا ما فيها ، وكذلك ماتفرق في كتب البيهقي ، كالأسماء والصفات ، والقضاء والقدر ، وشعب الإيمان (وهو كتاب كبير ككتابي اللالكائي وابن بطة). 
>  وهذه أمهات الكتب ولا يستغني عنها عالم فضلاً عن طالب علم.


هذه أمات كتب العقيدة.
والمشايخ توسعوا فيها .
وستثقل كاهل طالب العلم المبتدئ ، والله المستعان .
لذلك بعد الانتهاء من دراسة العقيدة على المشايخ وحفظ الأحاديث الصحيحة ، والمتون الشاملة ، يمكن لطالب العلم أن يتجه لتلك الكتب حتى يكون قد أحاط بعلم المتقدمين والمتأخرين ، وبما عليه السلف من كتبهم .

يصح أن تكون في مرحلة الطلب المتقدمة . والله أعلم .
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل عبد الله الشهري .
رفع الله قدرك ، وأعلى منزلتك ، وأحسن إليك .

----------


## الصامت

سأبحث عن الكتاب في قطاع غزة .
فإن لم أجده ، فـعشمي بالإخوة المصورين أن يرفعوه لنا ، مشكورين.
والله المستعان.

رغم أن جميع ما في القطاع من كتب ؛ هي من مطبعات ومكتبات مصرية ، إلا أنها من أضعف المكتبات!
ولم يمر عليّ في كتاب اشتريته اسم (المكتبة الإسلامية) ، والله المستعان.

اسأل الله أن أجده في القطاع ، فإنه سيوفر عليّ جهداً كثيراً إن شاء الله .

رفع الله قدركم جميعاً إخواني الأحباب .
وأحسن إليكم ، وجعل الجنة نزلكم .

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

صراحة، لا أدري القيمة العلمية لكتاب الشيخ مصطفى باحو!!!!.

----------


## أبوفؤاد الأنصاري

> سأبحث عن الكتاب في قطاع غزة .
> فإن لم أجده ، فـعشمي بالإخوة المصورين أن يرفعوه لنا ، مشكورين.
> والله المستعان.
> 
> رغم أن جميع ما في القطاع من كتب ؛ هي من مطبعات ومكتبات مصرية ، إلا أنها من أضعف المكتبات!
> ولم يمر عليّ في كتاب اشتريته اسم (المكتبة الإسلامية) ، والله المستعان.
> 
> اسأل الله أن أجده في القطاع ، فإنه سيوفر عليّ جهداً كثيراً إن شاء الله .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الصامت

الكتاب موجود عند مكتبة منصور ، وقد اشتريته منذ أشهر .

وفقكم الله

----------


## الصامت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ الفاضل الصامت
> 
> الكتاب موجود عند مكتبة منصور ، وقد اشتريته منذ أشهر .
> 
> وفقكم الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
حياك الله أخي الكريم الفاضل: أبو فؤاد.
جزاك الله خيراً.
سأذهب بإذن الله إلى المكتبة واستفسر عنه، 
لا حرمت الأجر أخي المبارك.

----------


## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

"الجامع الصحيح في توحيد رب العالمين"للشيخ عبد الكريم الحجوري ، طبعة دار الاثار بصنعاء، كتاب اشتمل علي الاحاديث المسندة في العقيدة.
" بلوغ السعادة من أدلة توحيد العبادة " للشيخ صلاح البدير ، إمام الحرم المكي، طبعة دار المنهاج، شامل أيضا للاحاديث المتعلقة بالتوحيد

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

> " بلوغ السعادة من أدلة توحيد العبادة " للشيخ صلاح البدير ، إمام الحرم المكي، طبعة دار المنهاج، شامل أيضا للاحاديث المتعلقة بالتوحيد


وهو في غاية النفاسة وتبويبات الشيخ تبين مدى فقهه حفظه الله .. وليت المشائخ يدرسونه للطلبه في المساجد على ان يكون بعد دراسة كتاب التوحيد

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

هل للكتاب طبعة غير المكتبة الإسلامية؟

----------


## بسام الحربي

> هل للكتاب طبعة غير المكتبة الإسلامية؟


 لقد قلبت الدنيا عليه بجدة, وفي الاخير قيل لي ((هذا يطلب من القاهرة))
فياليت يصوره احد لنا....

----------


## الرنتيسي

هل الكتاب موجود بالاجاء الثلاثة اخى

----------


## بسام الحربي

هل من رد................

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

ما شاء الله
كم تعلق الموضوع ببالي منذ فترة
حتى اني طرحت على احد المشايخ ان يجعله بحثه في رسالته ماجستر جمع الاحاديث الضعيفة التي اوردها الائمة في كتب العقيدة 
فوجدها فكرة جيدة

----------


## الصامت

> هل الكتاب موجود بالاجاء الثلاثة اخى


ذهبت قبل مدة إلى مكتبة منصور القريبة من الجامعة الإسلامية، ورأيت الكتاب كاملًا بأجزائه في المكتبة.
والله المستعان.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي



----------


## الشريف حازم

هل ينشط أحد لرفع هذا الكتاب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t66403/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> هل ينشط أحد لرفع هذا الكتاب


لعل أخانا عبد الرحمن النجدي يقوم بتلك المهمة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
كتب مهمة ونافعة بإذن الله .

----------


## صهيب عبدالجبار

*الإصدار الثالث والكامل من الْجَامِعُ الصَّحِيحُ لِلسُّنَنِ وَالْمَسَانِيد*

مَيِّزَاتُ الْجَامِعِ الصَّحِيحِ لِلسُّنَنِ وَالْمَسَانِيد

*( 1 ) فيه صحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم , وجميع ما صح من الأحاديث في صحيح ابن خزيمة , وصحيح ابن حبان , والسنن الأربعة , ومسند الإمام أحمد , والموطأ .
( 2 ) فيه جميع ما حكم عليه الألباني بالصحة في كل  كتبه المطبوعة المتداولة .
( 3 ) بين يدينا كتاب تم جمعه من دراسة أكثر من مائة ألفحديث , وحُذِفَ الضعيف والمكرُّرُ منها , ورُتِّبَت رواياتها , وعُرضَت في خمسة عشر ألف حديث صحيح .
( 4 ) القراءة من هذا الكتاب تساعدك على فهم الصورة الكاملة لمعنى الحديث , لأن الكتاب جمع لك كل الألفاظ الصحيحة للرواية , وساقها لك كأنها رواية واحدة .
( 5 ) ميزة صحيحي البخاري ومسلم على غيرهما من الكتب هي : الصحة , لكن البخاري ومسلم لم يجمعا كل الصحيح , وهذا الكتاب جمع لك بين الأمرين معا : الصحة , والاستيعاب في عملية الجمع .
( 6 ) الاطلاع على أحاديث هذا الكتاب تجعل عقل القارئ نظيفا من الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة , وتجعل عند القارئ مَلَكة يُميِّز بها بين الصحيح والضعيف , فبمجرد أن تسمع بحديث لم تقرأه في هذا الكتاب , يتبادر إلى ذهنك أن هذا الحديث يحتاج إلى بحث وتحقيق .
( 7 ) الكتاب يراعي الترتيب الموضوعي للباب , بحيث أن كل أحاديث الباب الواحد أصبحت مجتمعة في مكان واحد , مع مراعاة تكرار الحديث في أبواب أخرى بحسب ما يقتضيه من مَعانٍ .
ويتناسب هذا الترتيب مع حاجة المسلم في حياته اليومية , ويلبي رغبة كافة العلماء في شتى التخصصات .
( 8 ) تخريج كل فقرة من ألفاظ الحديث , وبيان حكم الألباني والأرناؤوط عليها .
( 9 ) شرح غريب الحديث , وتبيين معاني ألفاظه .
( 10 ) تقريب الحديث للناس , فكثير من العامة يستصعبون القراءة في كتب السنة , بسبب 
*[RIGHT]*التكرار , وعدم تبسيط الشرح إن وُجد , وعدم القدرة على تمييز الضعيف والموضوع .*

للتحميل من هنا
http://majles.alukah.net/t133261/

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم.

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خيرا  أله شرح ؟

----------

